# Sand Fleas..



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Read an article about using a shovel and tossing the sand into a bucket with holes drilled in the bottom to sift away the sand. Sounds like a cheap alternative as i dont have a sand flea rake but wanna try to catch some, anyone tried this with any luck? thanks 



Article : http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/articles/catching sand fleas.cfm


----------



## bigdave195412 (Apr 18, 2008)

THIS METHOD WILL WORK, BUT IT'S A LOT MORE WORK THAN A RAKE. IF YOU TRY THIS KEEP THE HOLE SIZE ABOUT 1/2" AND PUT AS MANY HOLES AS YOU CAN FOR FASTER SIFTING.

THE BEST ADVICE IS TO BUY A SAND FLEA RAKE, IT'S EASIER ON THE BACK. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## ocean buzzard (Mar 6, 2008)

Just curious if you tried the shovel alternative... any luck?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you dig holes to search for sand fleas, put all of the sand back in the hole. 



If you leave the sand to dry, it kills all the tiny embryos. C2


----------



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have tried the shovel and bucket approach. I simply do not have any money to spend on a rake right now.



I started off digging holes along the shore line. I only found tiny sand fleas, so small 3 could sit on a dime. Then I had to spend a minute filling the holes back in.



After talking to someone else about 30 minutes later, who had a rake, I realized the sand fleas I want are located in the water. I noticed this area had a little 6" drop off, sea shells rolling back and forth, and this is where the water breaks onto the beach.



At this point I tossed the shovel next to my gear on the beach, and I used the bucket to scoop up sand. So obviously, in a few short minutes, I was soaking wet. At times I was in knee deep water and getting splashed over the head with waves. Thank goodness the was a warmer, sunny day. Most importantly, after much hard work I had about a dozen (and half of one) sand fleas. (This took about 30-45minutes)



So, to answer your question: does this method work? Yes it does

but I personally will leave the shovel at the house next time and I will be prepared to get soaking wet!



Also, when the day does come when I can afford a rake, I will gladly pay for one. Until then, you will see me at the beach, in the water, with a bucket! I'm thinking I will look around the for something more like a 1 gallon bucket to drill holes in. The 5 gallon bucket is hard to manage in the water!



Well, good luck with your adventures! Don't forget let us know how you do.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

They have sandflea rakes at acadamy sports for $25.00. i don't know if that is to much for you, but i promise it is a investment you want regret. if i see you out there you can borrow mine anytime


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

i have used this method, but it's a hell of a lot of work. I'd find some way to scrape together $30 and buy a flea rake...Carrying the shovel and the bucket added a lot to an already heavy load. It works, but it's a b*itch...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Saints and Nick, I've gota sand flea rake that needs fixing. The wire around the washers broke but it could probablybe fixed with some wire. I'm fortunate enough that I could just go buy another one but I remember a time when that wouldn't be possible. $25 or $30 is big money when you don't have it.

It would for sure beat using a bucket.

You guys pick a number between one and ten. Whoever is closest without going over can have it. As soon as you two post, I'll reveal the number and the winner can pick it up.

I live in Pace and work in downtown Pensacola so whichever is closest for you.

If only one of you post by noon Sunday, it's yours.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

welldoya thats very nice of ya....but to make it even..I have two rakes Im willing to pass around too....one is busted but fixable..the other one is smaller and fixed and works fine...where do you guys beach from?....I may be able to meet ya if you are close by NB.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Fishermon, between the two of us sounds like these boys are gonna be fixed up. However they want to do it is fine. Thanks for offering yours up. I just hate to see a surf fisherman without a rake.


----------



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

sure am glad you asked this question!I had read the same article sounds easy enough, but adding a shovel and 5 gal bucket to all the other stuff i haul did not seem to fun,

ill just grab one before i come down in a cupule of weeks, ant suggestions on size 6-9-12''

thanksman for saving a big pain in the a**

Regards Jeff Dittmer


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd dig em by hand before I did the bucket thing for sure. I've tried it before (sux):boo


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

I do this, but I fish on vacation, so I don't like buying much equipment that only gets used a couple of weeks out of the year.



I found just using the bucket is easiest.....walking in the surf watching for the signs of fleas and scooping the entire group of them at once. Can usually get a few dozen at at a time if I'm lucky. 



The bucket helps though....something to throw the rest of my gear in for the walk to and from the beach.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

Have been wondering how U hook sand fleas??? Any help.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

the best way that works for me is to hold there digger against there body and put the hook in it and push till it just pokes out the top of the shell but thats my way im sure there are several others but my way ensures the flea doesnt dig while its on the hook


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic172618-16-1.aspx?Highlight=sand+flea

Here is a link to a forum discussion that is priceless for beginners to surf fishing.

To answer some questions, get the widest rake you can find/afford. It makes for less work.

And you hook a flea from the underside, through the tail, out the back. This keeps it from digging back into the sand after you cast it.


----------



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are using circle hooks, make sure you don't hook the bait, whatever is, too far in and block the gap between the circle hook tip and the shank of the hook. You'll get more hook-ups if you leave this gap totally clear.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Make sure and get the wider rake. The narrow rakes suck.


----------

